# Loc. Conj.



## Crescent

Hello there, everyone! 

Would anyone happen to know by any chance, what does 'loc. conj.' stand for in the dictionaries?
I think that the 'conj.' is simply 'conjunction', but I can't figure out the 'loc.' part out without your help...
And also... what does it mean? 

If it helps, I've seen it with expressions like (french) : _ainsi que_, _depuis que, avant que_... and plenty of others. 
I've also noticed a few 'loc. prep' - I suppose that 'prepositions'.. but I don't know what they are (_loc. preps. _I mean ) either..

Thanks very much for all the help you can offer!  

Crescent


----------



## Kraus

Привет!

Думаю, что "loc. conj" это "*locution* conjonctive" и "loc. prep" это "*locution* *prépositive". *Надеюсь, что поможет...


----------



## mcziffra

Locution = phrase.

- Locution conjonctive
- Locution prépositionnelle


----------



## Crescent

Kraus said:


> Привет!
> 
> Думаю, что "loc. conj" это "*locution* conjonctive" и "loc. prep" это "*locution* *prépositive". *Надеюсь, что поможет...



Здравствуйте. 
Спасибо за Ваш ответ! Да, я действительно не угадала бы расшифровку этих выражений без Вашей помощи.  
Теперь, я знаю как они расшифровываютсю... Но что-же они означают?? 



			
				mcziffra said:
			
		

> Locution = phrase.
> 
> - Locution conjonctive
> - Locution prépositionnelle



Hello there! thanks very much for your answer! I would have never been able to guess them from the abbreviation, without your help.  
Okay, well... now I know what they stand for.. but what do they mean??


----------



## Outsider

It means a phrase that acts as a conjunction.


----------



## Kraus

"*Locution* *conjonctive*" (союзное выражение) это неразложимое словосочетание, которое выполняет функцию союза  (союз по-французски - "conjonction"). Например: de sorte que, après que, au moment où и т. д..; "*locution* *pr**épositonelle* (слово mcziffra более правильное)*" *выполняет функцию предлога (préposition), например: au-dessus de, hors de, afin de и т. д.. 

Другими словами:
- союз (или предлог), который состоит из одного слова, является прсто союзом (или предлогом);
- союз (или предлог), который состоит из по крайней мере двух слов, является *locution* *conjonctive* (или *locution* *pr**épositonelle*).


----------

